
Ask HN: How should I approach to write a clone of login with QR? - xk0nsid
I want to write a login with QR type of system (bcuz I&#x27;m curious about how it works). I have some idea on how to approach this problem, but I have more confusions than solutions. What I want is for the website to display a qr, the end user should use a scanner app and scan the qr, and the login should happen immediately (almost as if it&#x27;s realtime). I&#x27;m not sure the already implemented systems are &quot;real&quot; realtime or not like the web.whatsapp.com or xiaomi&#x27;s mi store. I&#x27;m thinking of writing this in Golang. Any guidance will be very helpful.
======
jeffmould
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3399781](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3399781)

~~~
xk0nsid
It's a very interesting read. But I'm looking for some technical discussion. I
want some technical perspective from people in the HN community. I believe I
would definitely find a lot of things that I could never imagine.

~~~
brudgers
I think the two ways most likely to trigger an HN discussion on the topic are:

1\. Build a prototype and post it as a "Show HN". This has the advantage of
moving toward the desire to write one.

2\. Post an interesting article [or articles] about the topic.

A variant of 2 is to post a self-authored article[s]. Writing articles
probably has the advantage of furthering understanding of the problem more so
than just reading about it.

Writing about or prototyping are more likely to produce previously
unconsidered technical information than a question because of the internet's
natural tendency to produce 'You Are Wrong' comments.

Good luck.

~~~
xk0nsid
Great reply. Thanks. I think I'll create a working prototype and come back
with my problems(or possibly solutions).

